# Hekiplus skylight



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all.
We have a new Rapido 666 which has a mini Hekiplus skylight in the rear bedroom, when travelling we get a howling gale and water ingress when raining. I Goggled the problem and apparently there is a spoiler that can be fitted that cures this problem .So I contacted the dealer we bought from and they said they would get the spoiler but we would have to pay for it. 
Does this seem fair considering the skylight is obviously not fit for purpose?


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
Just guessing but your dealer may view this as you asking for an additional part to fit to your motorhome ? Perhaps a better approach would be to report 'a leak' and ask the dealer to fix it under warranty.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We have only had water through ours once in 4 winters of use and that was driving with a build up of slushy snow around it. We also get a little whistling but not a gale, check the aluminium upstand at the front is fitted ok. On ours the rooflight comes right down within 1mm of the roof.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My 7090 had an Omnivent rather than heki in the bathroom, I don't know what the bedroom one was as it was replaced completely with an automatic fan.
As you know I replaced the omnivent with a mini heki and a big improvement it is. I fitted a non vented one, in fact there is a speed restriction on the vented model.

I would add that the vent seal should have no bearing on it's water tightness. If it is leaking it will be the sealant.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

*response*

Actually your dealer is correct in saying its a chargeable part. There is nothing wrong with your rooflight. Legislation states there MUST be a vented area - to make it compliant and as a safety vent against carbon monoxide etc. Not the manufacturers fault, not the dealers fault. They are simply complying with legislation. If you wish to change it, be it on your head.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Heki market the two models as vented for caravans non vented for motorhomes.

"Seitz Mini Heki Plus is available with or without compulsory ventilation (according to intended purposes and type of vehicle)"


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Rapido 643 with (I believe) the same roof-light above the fixed bed. In 2 years I have not noticed any water getting in from it when closed and have only felt the slightest air movement from it on windy days. As it is above the bed, I probably would have noticed water getting in. I hope you get yours sorted OK.

Bengal


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

See OBrien's hints and tips regarding heki
http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/HintsAndTips.htm#Heki


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some while back TattyTony (I think it was) had real issues with his roof light. Noise and ingress of wind and rain if I remember correctly. The manufacturers explained that this vent had to allow circulation of air in this manner, to conform with some legislation.
I am wondering if they would respond in a similar fashion to your problem.
Alan


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I took yesterdays nice weather to give my roof a good clean after the winter trip. I removed the 2 small Heki Mini roof light lenses and gave them a good clean with water and the front one allowed water into the space between the 2 glasses so the insulation is faulty on that one.

I have always noticed that when I closed them they did not fit tight and could be moved a couple of mm. Looking just now at getting a replacement for the faulty one and the spares list available online I notice a gasket is available as a spare. I do not have a gasket on either. 

My question's are, 

Should they have been fitted by Rapido during production as it is "supposed to be winterised"?

Are they fitted to the Mini Heki on your Rapidos ?

Do they make much of a difference?

Cheers

Alan


----------

